# How much muscle gain is possible when returning to cycling?



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, I figured this was the best forum to pitch this in --

I recently lost 20+ pounds by making sensible eating choices and cutting certain things out of my diet. My winter was relatively sedentary, I had shoulder surgery late fall and outside of PT for back shoulders didn't do any skiing or cycling. 

I started riding about a month ago (about three moderate efforts of 20-30m/2k per week) and saw my weight jump by five pounds over the course of this time. 

I may have subconsciously allowed myself to slightly increase my calorie intake but I am still cutting/hungry. I have not loosened the belt so to speak all that much. I fuel myself with gels/electrolyte mixes for rides and taking a hard pass on that large post ride meal that most feel is deserved. 

I am aware of fluctuations in weight that happen due to water loss, but is there such a thing as water retention post workout? 

How much muscle mass in my legs could I have put on by jolting my body back into cycling over 400 miles? 

Paradoxically, can the tail end of dehydration cause weight gain? I've been feeling depleted/flushed/hot as I manage the calorie/fluid intake in my recently active lifestyle. 

The five pound jump was pretty stark.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Adding 5lbs when you are 250lbs is a lot different than when you are 150lbs. Personally I wouldn't worry about it unless the gain continues. I don't think addling 5lbs with 400 miles in a month is going to be due to muscle gain, more likely fat. If you are worried about dehydration then drink more. Staying well hydrated can help with weight loss and is healthy anyway. Post workout water retention can be a temporary side effect of overloading electrolytes, but wouldn't account for anything significant over a month.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Gaining 5 pounds of muscle would be very highly unlikely. As would the implied assumption that it was lost between when you were in cycling shape and came back to it.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Gaining 5 pounds of muscle would be very highly unlikely. As would the implied assumption that it was lost between when you were in cycling shape and came back to it.



I agree. The question is Googleable. A guy at a gym once told me 10lb in a year was roughly the max without drugs. Anything more than 10 is fat.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

MaxKatt said:


> I agree. The question is Googleable. A guy at a gym once told me 10lb in a year was roughly the max without drugs. Anything more than 10 is fat.


Following up. 
I think it was a dehydration issue. I've since "lost" 3 of 5lbs and am out riding and feeling good on the bike.


----------



## Milachka (Sep 6, 2004)

9W9W said:


> I started riding about a month ago (about three moderate efforts of 20-30m/2k per week) and saw my weight jump by five pounds over the course of this time.
> 
> I may have subconsciously allowed myself to slightly increase my calorie intake but I am still cutting/hungry. I have not loosened the belt so to speak all that much. I fuel myself with gels/electrolyte mixes for rides and taking a hard pass on that large post ride meal that most feel is deserved.


I am not sure what you mean with '20-30m/2k per week', but if your rides are shorter than 80 km, I wouldn't bother with the gels and electrolyte mixes. I only drink water on such rides.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

What is your goal boss? If you had a magic wand what would you wish for? 

It is SO easy to give the right answer when the end goal is clear.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

durianrider said:


> What is your goal boss? If you had a magic wand what would you wish for?
> 
> It is SO easy to give the right answer when the end goal is clear.


Whoa, getting a little celebrity shy here on my end. 

Magic want time? Excellent.

8 pound weight loss and maintenance of subjectively laughable cycling shape until next spring in the frigid US northeast.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

9W9W said:


> Magic want time? Excellent. 8 pound weight loss and maintenance of subjectively laughable cycling shape until next spring in the frigid US northeast.


That would be 'majic', IMO it's pretty hard to lose wt while trying to gain muscle. Virtually impossible without drugs.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

duriel said:


> That would be 'majic', IMO it's pretty hard to lose wt while trying to gain muscle. Virtually impossible without drugs.


I read that he wants to lose 8 lbs while maintaining fitness over the Winter, that's very doable and a good plan IMHO.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Srode said:


> I read that he wants to lose 8 lbs while maintaining fitness over the Winter, that's very doable and a good plan IMHO.


Yea, I missed that 'maintain', but... what is he doing to 'maintain'?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread is so muddy it’s not salvageable. What is the goal? Lose weight? Cut calories. Gain weight, add calories. You have the simple and clear power to determine your weight. We all do. Lose 8 pounds, sure. Cycling shape? Sure. Trainer if need be. Add muscle? Only with a calorie surplus... Unless you are morbidly obese, and you are not, you can’t add muscle with a calorie deficit. So what? Rip off weight in the kitchen and ride the bike like mad man. Make a choice to be a cyclist. Embrace the skinny.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> This thread is so muddy it’s not salvageable.


I am OP, and this thread IS indeed muddy and not salvageable. Frankly, the best utility one can get out of it now is to wander over to You Tube and watch some of duriel's crazy ish.


----------

